# Baitcaster Help



## Boomer (Apr 22, 2004)

Ok need some help with a new baitcaster. I messed around with a cheep baitcater reel last year and got pretty comfortable with it. I was looking to upgrade this year. I am looking in the $100 to $150 range. I talked with a gentleman at Dicks Sporting Goods here in Columbus, and he was steering me to the Pfluger Trion. I guess my question is what do you guys recomend? I am gonna mostly be flipping tubes and worms. I also want something to use with cranks/spinners as well. I have heard the Curado superfree is pretty good too. Lay it on me what do you all think is the best reel for the money.

Thanks 

Boomer


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

i don't know anything about the pfluger reel,but can tell you the curado reel can't be beat for the money.that's my feelings though.baby bass


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Do a search in this forum, this question was asked by a 
gentleman about 10 days ago. Its got alot of good advise
in it.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

I've owned a Pfluegger Trion low-profile reel. It was a pretty good first flipping reel but I like my Shimano Castaics much better for flipping. I use Shimano Curado and Curado super-frees for every thing but flipping and really like them. The Shimano Curado super-free is a really nice all around reel and if I were to have just one casting reel with me then it would be a Curado SF.

Also, check out Quantum's Accurist PT and Energy PT reels and Daiwa's Advantage (particularly the super-tuned version) reels for comparison and value and see which you like best. I've not used any of these reels but they look good on paper.

Steve


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

I myslef am a Shimano buyer through and through, but for $99, the Pfleuger is a nice reel. Blaise at DSG on Sawmill won't steer you wrong. He's a bit biased too, towards Curados. But he told me the Pfleuger Trion is a great reel, and after inspecting one in store, I'd own one if Curados ever went south. Hopefully, they won't. 

Eric


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

One other suggestion. If you don't mind ordering a reel over the net then I'd suggest a Shimano Scorpion. It's the Japanese version of the Curado super-free with a few extra's thrown in. You can order them over the net for around $150 + shipping. Probably the best value out there. If you like the Curado's, you'll like the Scorpions even better.

There's also a Japanese market version of the Castaic called the Quickfire which is slightly nicer than the version sold here for about the same price. I've got the US versions of these reels but if I had it to do over again I would order the Japanese versions. 

Steve


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I like the Curados, Castaics and the one Scorpion that I own is a sweet little reel!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I have couple curados and have tried others but thats all i buy is the curados i like them and they are good reel. Looking to pick up 2 more this yr.


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

I have a curado and an acurist pt, both are good reels however if I had to choose I would take the curado hands down.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have 4 Curados and couldn't live without them. They have never failed me yet.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey TritonBill where'd you get your Scorpion? I know of a few sites online that sell them but if I could find a place nearby that sells them I my bite the bullet and get one or two.

Steve


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I bought mine from ebay. It's a great reel although the handle is a little small. I've heard the handles can be replaced with the calcutta reel handle and then you will feel more like normal curado but with the smoothness and lightness of the scorpion.


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

curados without a doubt!!


----------



## DoUPhish (Apr 10, 2004)

I have the Pfluger President, it's a great reel for cranks and spinners but it's the only non Quantum I own, I've always been a fan of Quantum reels, but thinking I should check out this Scorpion.


----------



## LiquidTension (Apr 10, 2004)

one word.......

Shimano
:thumbsup:


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Lord help us all.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I currently use all Shimano. Curado's B and SF, Castaic's B and SF, Chronarch B and SF, Spirex's and 1 Stradic spinning reels. Now that I've handled Pflueger baitcasters, they are on my list when I "need" more.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

My only question with the Pluegers and Quantums is replacement parts when they inevitably need repair down the road. The nice thing about Shimano and Daiwa is that replacement parts are easy to get and the reels are easy to get fixed or upgraded if you want. 
Quantum seems to change their reels very frequently and I've "heard" that they are hard to find parts for when needed. Their reels still look like good initial values though. I've heard the same about Pflueger's being harder to get repaired but I personally never needed parts for the Pfluegers I've owned.

Thanks for the info on the handles for the Scorpions Bill. I'll probably break down and buy one or two or three here pretty soon 

Steve


----------



## jpackr (Apr 15, 2004)

If you like the curado you will love the scorpion. It's a curado with the super free system, wiffle spool and an additional external brake adjustment. These reels are great for light baits and for about $150 well worth the upgrade from the curado. I got mine at profishing.net, took about 3-4 days to get them.


----------



## Boomer (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks guys for the help I really appreciate it. I will make my purchass in a week or two if the wife lets me  and let you know what I went with.



Thanks again 

Boomer


----------



## shysterorange (Apr 14, 2004)

Calais 200 A


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

As far as Quantum goes and replacement parts I had 3 Quantum Kinetic Pti 20 Spinning reels that each had their own problems. I called them up and they said send them back and we'll send you new ones! I kina like that because now I have 3 new reels this year to use again. 1 of them was still under warranty and the other 2 were not. I abused them pretty bad last year fishing up at Erie so it worked out good for me and I was happy with the warranty and service.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree with TritonBill. I have 5 Quantum Accurist PT's and all have been good reels. Anytime I have an issue I call up Quantum and they tell me to send the reel back. They always send me a new one, without question. I also have a Kinetic PT20 and a Catalyst PT20 (Ithink) that I love. I guess you could say I'm a quantum freak. They take care of me as a customer and I keep going back. Thats the way it should work. 

I also have found a place that will service my reels in Columbus (Old Dutchman). They keep them in fine running condition.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Well I can't say that I'm happy with the longevity of the Quantum reels but I'm atleast happy with there service. In some ways I guess I don't care if they break as long as they are willing to replace them for free while under warranty!


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

For those of you that are interested in learning to maintain your reels on your own, check out http://www.lakeforktacklerepair.com/. They have a video/dvd that takes you through the process, step by step.


----------



## BassDonut (Mar 21, 2005)

I absolutely love the new Daiwa Advantage Supertuned's. I was on the fence between one of them and a Shimano Curado SF. The Curado is certainly a great reel and would suit anyone fine. But when I tried them back to back the Daiwa was clearly better, its more modern design really shines. For $10 less than the Curado you get external cast control (the MagForce Z is wonderful, it really applies braking only when needed, its so neat to feel), a nicer drag system with a metal clicking star, more line capacity, 3 more bearings, and it sits much lower on the rod. The internals appear more beefy than the Shimano's and similar quality of machining so durability should be right on par (time will tell, the Shimano gets the edge here for now for its proven design). Casting distance is pretty much identical, put I found the extra adjustment of the Daiwa's external magnetic brakes made it much easier to perform any given presentation. 

Check out Har-Lee rod store on Ebay and you can get them for 119.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

That was nice review BassDonut.

Up until this year the Quantum was running $99.00 for an Accurist PT. I found the cost savings outweighed the longevity issues, especially when they replaced them under warranty for free. In addition, I especially like the external brake adjustments. Sometimes I forget and set it to free and try to cast a crankbait. Can you say BIRD"S NEST!


----------

